# W.Q.D. Dont laugh it could happen!



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been thinking, the subject of using a sling shot as a self defense tool has peeked my interest. as i sat on the throne this morning getting my latest news from the National Inquirer a thought came to mind! i was at the hospital 2 months ago doing health screenings, one test was respiration, so they had me put on a very awesome nose clamp, baby blue in color with very comfy nose pads, but my ss thinking mind thought what if? so i asked if i could keep it, they said of course, we would not use it after being on your nose anyway!

after the test i greedily tucked the nose clamp into my pocket. it has sat idle for 2 months making me very sad! soooo much potential, but no grand idea. until today!

i had to integrate my design with todays fashion, thinking about what i see young gentlemen wearing as i pass them at stores or at the park, with their ladies? it was difficult but at one moment in time it became obvious, half the guys and girls i saw had piercing's! did i want to pierce my anything to conceal a slingshot to most available for immediate use? **** no! so my W.Q.D. ( weapon of questionable destruction )was born.it is small but can sling with the rest of them.









this second photo demonstrates me wearing it to go to the store, if you do not stare you can barely tell me from a young man with a piercing in my nose. advance orders are being accepted.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, I can't see any tattoos. You need some tattoos.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Sorry, I can't see any tattoos. You need some tattoos.


ahhhhh camo gotcha!


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes that's very stealthy LOL. It took me a while to spot the slingshot on that kid's face.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i love it, i'll take a dozen, but only if i can get them in black with rhinestones!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it! Great picture too!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pikeman said:


> Yes that's very stealthy LOL. It took me a while to spot the slingshot on that kid's face.


yeah its like it just disappears into the contours of the face


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> i love it, i'll take a dozen, but only if i can get them in black with rhinestones!


why take a dozen i am looking for investors, you could own a piece of the pie!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

smitty said:


> I love it! Great picture too!


a little fun never hurt anyone right


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a nose for good investments, but that snot what I had in mind ....

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> I have a nose for good investments, but that snot what I had in mind ....
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Charles you wiley wascal


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


>


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Charles said:


> I have a nose for good investments, but that snot what I had in mind ....
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Nice one! (really 2 lol)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cool bull nose ring ! as long as this guy is the typical stereo type, youll have no problem blending in.









(i bet he uses it as a type of wrist rocket)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> cool bull nose ring ! as long as this guy is the typical stereo type, youll have no problem blending in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see! i dont stick out as much as he does


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Creative!


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL

Dave


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Litebow said:


> LOL
> 
> Dave


yeah buddy can you see the ss?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As a salesman, you would answer "do you want a dozen in black with rhinestones" If the answer is yes he just bought them! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> As a salesman, you would answer "do you want a dozen in black with rhinestones" If the answer is yes he just bought them! -- Tex


yup, i am an old school seller, did you see my post on my flatstrap shooter with your bands on it?


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

stealthy!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> stealthy!


yeah, you get it right? just get some tats like Henry suggested and it wont be noticeable.


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

newconvert said:


> LOL
> 
> Dave


yeah buddy can you see the ss?
[/quote]

yes I see it, why do you ask? LOL means 'laughing out loud" The pictures are funny.

Dave


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Litebow said:


> LOL
> 
> Dave


yeah buddy can you see the ss?
[/quote]

yes I see it, why do you ask? LOL means 'laughing out loud" The pictures are funny.

Dave
[/quote]it was a joke? glad you like the piks, sometimes we need humor in our lives right?


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

newconvert said:


> LOL
> 
> Dave


yeah buddy can you see the ss?
[/quote]

yes I see it, why do you ask? LOL means 'laughing out loud" The pictures are funny.

Dave
[/quote]it was a joke? glad you like the piks, sometimes we need humor in our lives right?
[/quote]

Sure do!


----------

